# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Any cambios near the Errol Flynn Marina?

## MilwaukeeMike

I'm guessing most places (supermarkets) are competitive for buying booze. While this isn't the proper forum, any cambios open on Sunday near Pier 1 in MoBay? Taking the Knutsford, we will have some time to kill before departing for Port Antonio.

----------


## *vi*

MilwaukeeMike, I think all cambios, except at the airport, are closed on Sundays.  BTW, I hung out at Pier 1 for the first time in October while I waited to take the Knutsford bus to Port Antonio.  Great spot to chill and conveniently near the depot.  This will be my plan of travel when it's just me.  Gets me into Port Antonio late, but the ride is pleasant and the price ($35) is great.

----------


## takinitslow

Just booked my ride on Knutsford from Negril to Port Antonio this morning!! Oh and the bus is really nice.  39 days and counting!!!!

----------

